
Puma 4: Hammering Out H13s–A Debugging Story - jbredeche
https://blog.heroku.com/puma-4-hammering-out-h13s-a-debugging-story
======
ghiculescu
If you get excited about puma 4 (like we did) and run on non-Heroku just be
careful of other lingering issues.
[https://github.com/puma/puma/issues/1842](https://github.com/puma/puma/issues/1842)
has the latest, make sure you’re on 4.0.1 at least.

------
ezekg
I encounter this error all the time and it drives me crazy. This makes me so
happy.

~~~
ezekg
I upgraded to Puma 4 with no problems. Haven't seen an H13 since. :)

